# Amplificador stk 4181 ii



## cristian76 (Jun 27, 2009)

mi pregunta es la siguiente.....
por favor ,me podrian ayudar con el integrado stk 4181 II 
solo deseo saber el funcionamiento de cada patita que en total son 18,eh buscado 
la información en un sin fin de paginas como datasheet,etc pero solo me dan datos tecnicos
se los agradeceria bastante.

bueno solo obtube esta información para que tengan idea

1:  *input a                                                      
2:  gnd input a 
3:
4:
5:
6:
7:
8:               
9: output a                      
10: * output a                   
11: * +vs                           
12: * +vs
13: * output b
14: output b
15:
16:* ground
17:gnd input
18:* input b


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 27, 2009)

No has checado el Datasheet?

Ahí Viene TODO acerca del integrado.

Dale una ojeada y te darás cuenta.


Saludos.


----------



## cristian76 (Ago 7, 2009)

hola primero que nada gracias.
me eh armado un amplificador con el stk 4181 II con 2 potenciometros como controladores
uno para el agudo y el otro para el bajo,solo funciona el agudo y el bajo ni hablar .
que me recomiendan hacer para yo poder arreglarlo .se los agradeceria




aca les dejo el esquema


http://www.subepic.com/hl/4a7ceb8ead19c/esquema.bmp


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola Cristian.

Revisá el link que posteaste porque parece no funcionar.

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 15, 2009)

espero que te ayude este aporte, esta completo, es con el stk4191, suerte


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 19, 2009)

Wao siempre he querido hacer un amplificador con un stk pero la verdad no me animo por que no consigo el transformador igual un dia de estos


----------



## pablofer (Sep 7, 2009)

hola amigos de l foro quiero preguntar algo hay algun integrado stk que no nesesite alimentacion simetrica??


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 7, 2009)

Los unicos STK que conocí y que no necesitaban alimentacion simetrica eran de una serie especial que se usaba en los estereos de los carros. Estos trabajaban a 12VDC y eran de muy poca potencia. Desconozco si hubiesen otros que no fuesen esos, ya que con los que he trabajado siempre usan DDP simetrica

Saludos!!!

PD: a mi tambien me agrada firefox!!!


----------

